# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΫΠΝΙΑ

## Olga_32

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

Εδώ και 3 μήνες περίπου σταδιακά άρχισα να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ το βράδυ. Έτσι μου έγραψε ο άντρας μου ο οποίος είναι γιατρός (παθολόγος) stilnox. Δεν τα έπαιρνα κάθε βράδυ μόνο όταν είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό πλέον δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ χωρίς αυτά, η αλήθεια είναι ούτε και με αυτά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Με αποτέλεσμα να μένω ξύπνια σχεδόν όλο το βράδυ και να κοιμάμαι 2-3 ώρες περίπου . Την επόμενη μέρα είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και πρέπει να πάω στη δουλειά για 9 ώρες και μετά να γυρίσω σπίτι όπου έχω ένα παιδάκι μικρό. Δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω, τρέμω την ώρα που πρέπει να πέσω στο κρεβάτι, ξέρω από την αρχή ότι δεν θα μπορέσω κοιμηθώ, έχω απίστευτο άγχος ότι θα πάθω κάτι από την πολύ αϋπνία και όλο αυτό είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος που δεν μπορώ να βρω λύση. Όλη μου τη ζωή υποφέρω από άγχος το οποίο μου εκδηλώνεται με διάφορους τρόπους. Έχει εξάρσεις και υφέσεις και τώρα πάλι δυστυχώς είναι σε έξαρση. Έχω περάσει πολλά με το άγχος μου (κρίσεις πανικού, πονοκεφάλους, συνεχείς πυρετούς, γλωσσοδυνία κ.α.), αλλά ποτέ δεν κατέφυγα σε κάποιον ειδικό. Πάντα προσπαθούσα να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου όπως και γινόταν, αλλά πάντα προσωρινά. Τώρα όμως με την αϋπνία είναι διαφορετικά. Δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω χωρίς ύπνο και έχω και ένα παιδί που δεν μπορεί να με βλέπει σ' αυτήν την κατάσταση. Φοβάμαι να ξεκινήσω κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει αλλιώς. Ενώ την ημέρα είμαι αρκετά καλά (βέβαια πολύ κουρασμένη), έχω κέφι, διάθεση, το βράδυ με πιάνει πανικός ότι θα τρελαθώ αν δεν κοιμηθώ κλπ
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ που με ακούσετε, και αν έχει κάποιος παρόμοια εμπειρία θα ήθελα πολύ να την μοιραστεί μαζί μου.
Εύχομαι σε όλους υγεία και εσωτερική γαλήνη.

----------


## γιώτα2

Ολγα ο άνδρας σου τι προτείνει αφου είναι γιατρός;και εγώ χρόνια παλέυω με την αϋπνία σαν συνέπεια των πολλών προβλημάτων.Ο φόβος του αν θα κοιμηθώ ή όχι ήταν και είναι ακόμη έντονος.Βραδιάζει και με πιάνει πολλές φορές πανικός με αυτό το θέμα, πέρα που εξαντλείσαι σωματικά και ψυχικά απο την αϋπνία.Πάντως καλύτερα να βρείς την αιτία που σου την προκαλεί.ο άνδρας σου θα μπορέσει καλύτερα να σου πεί για τα υπέρ και τα κατά της αγωγής, αλλά αν χρειάζεται είναι προτιμότερο απο το να βασανίζεσαι.Επίσης μήπως και σε βοηθήσει αν απευθυνθείς σε ψυχολόγο γιατί πιστεύω κάτι σε απασχολεί.

----------


## Olga_32

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> Ολγα ο άνδρας σου τι προτείνει αφου είναι γιατρός;και εγώ χρόνια παλέυω με την αϋπνία σαν συνέπεια των πολλών προβλημάτων.Ο φόβος του αν θα κοιμηθώ ή όχι ήταν και είναι ακόμη έντονος.Βραδιάζει και με πιάνει πολλές φορές πανικός με αυτό το θέμα, πέρα που εξαντλείσαι σωματικά και ψυχικά απο την αϋπνία.Πάντως καλύτερα να βρείς την αιτία που σου την προκαλεί.ο άνδρας σου θα μπορέσει καλύτερα να σου πεί για τα υπέρ και τα κατά της αγωγής, αλλά αν χρειάζεται είναι προτιμότερο απο το να βασανίζεσαι.Επίσης μήπως και σε βοηθήσει αν απευθυνθείς σε ψυχολόγο γιατί πιστεύω κάτι σε απασχολεί.



Κατ\' αρχήν σ\' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντησή σου. Ο άντρας μου λέει ότι είναι συνέπεια της διαταραχής άγχους που έχω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και ότι αυτή τη φορά εκδηλώνεται με αυτό τον τρόπο. Ότι θα κάνει τον κύκλο του και θα περάσει όπως κάθε άλλη φορά, και ότι αν γίνει ανυπόφορο να βοηθηθώ με κάποια αγχολυτικά που θα μου γράψει ο ίδιος. Πέρασα πάρα πολλές στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις αυτό το διάστημα (δύσκολη εγκυμοσύνη, αλλαγή δουλειάς, απόλυση, ανεργία κλπ) και αυτές είναι οι συνέπειες. Με προβληματίζει που λες ότι σου αντιμετωπίζεις χρόνια το πρόβλημα της αϋπνίας και ελπίζω να βρεις λύση. 
Τώρα για το θέμα του ψυχολόγου, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω...θέλει πολύ χρόνο και χρήμα με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα.
Σ\' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συμβουλή σου και σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα. Καλή Ανάσταση!

----------


## ampisareti

Ολγα μου εχω και εγω ενα παιδακι που δυστυχως με βλεπει ετσι.... πριν 2,5 χρονια που εκανα θεραπεια μου ειπε πως ισως ξαναεμφανιστει στην ζωη μου και ετσι εγινε... βρισκομαι παλι στην ιδια φαση... και μαλλον χειροτερη γιατι οι φοβιες μου ειναι χειροτερες... ξεκινησα παλι θεραπεια με φαρμακα... εγω πιστευω πως πρεπει να τα περνουμε αν κ βοηθανε στο 20% στο να γινουμε καλα, πρεπει να παλεψεις μονος σου..... αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν χρειαζετε να παλεψεις και για το 20%... Καλη Ανασταση!

----------


## curtains

Καλημερα, η αυπνια ειναι ενα παγιο προβλημα για εμενα. 
Τωρα που γραφω ειμαι αυπνη ολη νυχτα. Ειναι πολυ δυσαρεστη η κατασταση και καταλαβαινω οτι οφειλεται στο πολυ αγχος. 
Σπανια κοιμαμαι πριν της 5 το πρωι και αρκετα συχνα δεν κοιμαμαι καθολου. Οταν ξαπλωνω αρχιζω την συζητηση με τον εαυτο μου. Οι σκεψεις μεσα στο κεφαλι μου μοιαζει να εχουν φωνη. Καποια στιγμη το παιρνω αποφαση και σηκωνομαι. Κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας βεβαια νιωθω κουρασμενη και συχνα δυσκολευομαι να συγκεντρωθω.
Ο γιατρος στον οποιο πηγαινω κατα διαστηματα μου εχει δωσει αυτην την περιοδο ladose. Τα περνω εδω και δυο μηνες περιππου. Δεν μου εχει δωσει καποιο ηρεμιστικο ή κατι αλλο για τον υπνο. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει δοκιμασει κανεις καποιο φυτικο προιον ή φαρμακο που να τον εχει βοηθησει καπως στο θεμα της αυπνοιας. Κατι τσαι που εχω δοκιμασει για τον υπνο και το quite life(αν θυμαμαι καλα) δεν εκαναν τιποτα. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Θεωφανία

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί η δημιουργία νεών προφίλ από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, οι συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις και οι προσβολές προς την προσωπικότητα διαχειριστών και μελών του φόρουμ, ενημερώνω πως θα απευθυνθω στη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και θα προχωρήσω σε μήνυση, ασκώντας κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα.

ΝίκοςD.*

----------


## elirene

μπορειτε να δοκιμάσετε και το easy sleep ths clipper θα το βρειτε σε βιολογικα προιοντα ειναι πολυ καλό τσαι εγώ ειχα το εξής προβλημα και το ψιλοεχω τωρα ξυπναγα μεσα στη νυχτα πολλές φορες συνηθως τρωω κατι και ξανακοιμαμαι με το τσαι παιδια επινα μισο φλιτζανι και κοιμομουν σερι, δοκιμαστε το ειναι και ευγευστο, κατι αλλο που μου φερνει υπνο ειναι τα αντισταμινικα μπενατριλ,αταραξ και αλλα υπαρχουν καμια φορα επιδιωκω να κοιμηθω γιατι δεν αισθανομαι καλα και κλεινω 10ωρα με αυτα..το διαβασμα επισης μου φερνει υπνο και η χαλαρωτικη μουσικη εκει αισθανομαι οτι κοιμαμαι πανω στα συννεφα, επισης καλο φαι το βραδυ οχι πολυ βαρυ και γενικα πιστευω οτι καποιος κοιμαται καλυτερα οταν κοιμαται νωρις κατα τις 11 το πολυ..καποτε είχα κ εγω αυπνιες αλλα δεν ετρωγα το βραδυ τοτε για αδυνατισμα και καλη υγεια και καλα..δεν κοιμομουν γιατι πεινουσε ο οργανισμος μ αλλα εγω δεν ενιωθα πεινα και δεν το καταλαβαινα..ελπίζω να βοηθησα πραγματικά η αυπνία είναι πολυ βασανιστικη..

----------


## curtains

> _Originally posted by elirene_
> μπορειτε να δοκιμάσετε και το easy sleep ths clipper θα το βρειτε σε βιολογικα προιοντα ειναι πολυ καλό τσαι εγώ ειχα το εξής προβλημα και το ψιλοεχω τωρα ξυπναγα μεσα στη νυχτα πολλές φορες συνηθως τρωω κατι και ξανακοιμαμαι με το τσαι παιδια επινα μισο φλιτζανι και κοιμομουν σερι, δοκιμαστε το ειναι και ευγευστο, κατι αλλο που μου φερνει υπνο ειναι τα αντισταμινικα μπενατριλ,αταραξ και αλλα υπαρχουν καμια φορα επιδιωκω να κοιμηθω γιατι δεν αισθανομαι καλα και κλεινω 10ωρα με αυτα..το διαβασμα επισης μου φερνει υπνο και η χαλαρωτικη μουσικη εκει αισθανομαι οτι κοιμαμαι πανω στα συννεφα, επισης καλο φαι το βραδυ οχι πολυ βαρυ και γενικα πιστευω οτι καποιος κοιμαται καλυτερα οταν κοιμαται νωρις κατα τις 11 το πολυ..καποτε είχα κ εγω αυπνιες αλλα δεν ετρωγα το βραδυ τοτε για αδυνατισμα και καλη υγεια και καλα..δεν κοιμομουν γιατι πεινουσε ο οργανισμος μ αλλα εγω δεν ενιωθα πεινα και δεν το καταλαβαινα..ελπίζω να βοηθησα πραγματικά η αυπνία είναι πολυ βασανιστικη..


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ elirene.
To τσαι easy sleep που αναφερεις το εχω δοκιμασει, δυστυχως χωρις κανενα αποτελεσμα. 
Κι εγω κανω πολυ ανησυχο υπνο (οταν κι αν κοιμηθω) ξυπνωντας πολλες φορες μεσα στη νυχτα και συνηθως τσιμπολογωντας κατι. 
Θα δοκιμασω τα atarax κι ελπιζω να κανουν κατι.
Το xanax βοηθαει στην αυπνια; 
:)

----------


## elirene

μπα δεν νομιζω ειναι αγχολυτικο οχι υπνωτικο παρε αταραξ που δεν ειναι και εθιστικο και σε βαζει για υπνο βγαινει και σε σιροπι..και στα μωρα το δινουν αυτο

----------


## curtains

elirene ποσα mg atarax επαιρνες εσυ το βραδυ?
εγω πηρα 100, δυο νυχτες, δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω, κοιμηθηκα κατα τις 6 το πρωι και μαλλον αυτο που εκανε ειναι να μου προκαλεσει εντονη υπνηλια την επομενη μερα.
Εχω κουραστει. Παλι αυπνη ειμαι και μαλιστα εβαλα και ενα ποτηρι κρασι τωρα μπας και με ζαλισει λιγο. Και δεν ειναι οτι ξυπναω αργα. Πρωι ξυπναω συνηθως κατα τις 8. Μου εχει τυχει να μην εχω κοιμηθει μια νυχτα και να μην με παιρνει ο υπνος και την επομενη. Εχω γενικα υπερενταση και αγχος και ειδικα σε στρεσογονους περιοδους (οπως τωρα που εχω εξεταστικη) αποδιοργανωνομαι τελειως. Και η ελλειψη υπνου κανει το διαβασμα δυσκολο κατι που εντεινει ακομη περισσοτερο το αγχος. Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου. :)

----------


## Paprika

Καλημέρα,

Εαν πρέπει απαραίτητα να πάρεις φάρμακα το stilnox είναι καλή εναλλακτική για διάφορους λόγους.
Επειδή όμως η αϋπνία όπως την περιγράφεις συνήθως είναι χρόνια, θα ήταν σκόπιμο να κάνεις και θεραπεία.

Ένας ψυχολόγος θα εστιάσει στα αίτια και θα βοηθήσει να βελτιωθεί αυτό που λέμε \"υγιεινή του ύπνου\".

Νομίζω αναφέρεσαι σε μια σταθερή κατάσταση, η οποία κατά καιρούς εκδηλώνεται με διάφορους τρόπους, εν προκειμένω με αϋπνία.

Η ψυχή έχει τους τρόπους της να μας χτυπάει καμπανάκια και να μας ενημερώνει ότι θέλει φροντίδα. Για μένα αυτή η ανάγκη γίνεται επιτακτική όταν τα συμπτώματα σωματοποιούνται. 
Το σώμα σου λέει ότι το μυαλό θέλει φροντίδα. 
Διαφορετικά, εαν δεν γίνει θεραπεία, τέτοια ή άλλα συμπτώματα είναι το πιο πιθανό να επανέρχονται.

----------


## curtains

Ναι ειναι χρονιο το προβλημα της αυπνιας και απλα κατα περιοδους με βασανιζει περισσοτερο. Στο παρελθον εκανα για 2 χρονια θεραπεια, η γνωματευση ηταν μειζων καταθλιψη και επαιρνα ladose. Εγινα πολυ καλυτερα, σταματησα τα φαρμακα και την επαφη με τον ψυχιατρο, αλλα το αγχος και η ενταση παντα υπηρχαν. Μετα απο 4-5 χρονια χωρις φαρμακα επειδη αρχισα να νιωθω κατι σαν υποτροπη, επισκεφτηκα τον γιατρο, ο οποιος μου ειπε να ξαναρχισω τα ladose, αλλα οτι δεν χρειαζομαι συστηματικη παρακολουθηση. Θελει να με ξαναδει μετα απο 2-3 μηνες.
Αναγνωριζω και η ιδια οτι δεν εχω προβλημα οσον αφορα την καταθλιψη τωρα, εχω ομως πολυ πολυ ενταση που με κανει να λειτουργω αυτοκαταστροφικα μερικες φορες, προκαλει αυπνιες κτλ.
Ριχνοντας βεβαια μια ματια σε αυτα που μολις εγραψα καταληγω σε οτι μου προτεινες πιο πανω:P 
Αλλα ειναι δυσκολη η περιοδος αυτη για θεραπεια. 
Οσον αφορα το φαρμακο που αναφερεις χρειαζεται συνταγογραφηση;

----------


## Paprika

curtains, 

απαντούσα στο πρώτο ποστ γιατί δε διάβασα πολύ παρακάτω:-) τώρα σε διάβασα. 
Οπότε δεν είπα καλύτερα το ένα φάρμακο από το άλλο. Αν ο γιατρός σου έκρινε ότι πρέπει να πάρεις ladose ξέρει καλύτερα. 
Τονίζω ξανά ότι απαντούσα στο πρώτο ποστ της Όλγας.

Δε γνωρίζω τα διαδικαστικά για τα φάρμακα. Φαντάζομαι θα χρειάζεται συνταγή γιατρού.

Είναι δύσκολες εποχές, όμως, αν εννοείς αυτό που νομίζω, υπάρχουν και οικονομικές λύσεις να κάνει κανείς θεραπεία.
Πέρα από αυτό, τίθεται και το θέμα της ετοιμότητας. 
Θέλει διάθεση για δουλειά με τον εαυτό μας, επιμονή και υπομονή.

----------


## Ακροβατης

πριν παρετε αγχολυτικα για τις αυπνιες δοκιμαστε και κανενα καλο τσαγακι,
εμενα πολυ μου εκανε ενα τσαι απο φαρμακειο ,λεγεται badhellbrunner για αγχος και αυπνια και κοστιζει για 10 χρησεις 4 ε.
το χει και σε καταστηματα με φυτικα προιοντα

----------


## elirene

γενικα το αταραξ εμενα μ φερνει υπνο..2 κουτ της σουπας παιρνω αν ειναι η δινω στον φιλο μ που εχει περιεργο ωραριο δουλειας μια νυχτα μια μερα κ χανει τον υπνο του μετα ..γενικα δεν εχω προβλημα με τον υπνο εγω ομως αυτον τον καιρο απλα στο συστησα γτ ειναι χωρισ συνταγη και οχι εθιστικο..εγω παιρνω και χαναχ επαιρνα λεχοτανιλ που δεν φερνουν υπνο ισως αλληλεπιδρουν..καλο ειναι να πασ σε ψυχιατρο η αυπνια ειναι μεγαλο βασανιστηριο και μην παιρνεις φαρμακα ειδικα στιλνοξ και βενζοδιαζεπινες λοιπες που ειναι εθιστικες χωρις την καθοδηγηση ψυχιατρου δεν ξερω αν μενεις αθηνα να σ συστησω τον δικο μου u2u με εχει βοηθησει πολυ..δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθουσε η υπνωση η καποια εναλακτικη θεραπεια..

----------


## curtains

Paprika εννοειτε οτι τα φαρμακα που μου συνεστησε ο γιατρος τα παιρνω και θα τα παιρνω για οσο μου πει, απλα τα συγκεκριμενα δεν βοηθουν στο θεμα του υπνου.
Οικονομικο προβλημα δεν υπαρχει, ειναι δυσκολη η περιοδος επειδη εχω εξετασεις, διαβασμα και διαφορα προσωπικα θεματα που με απασχολουν και μου ειναι δυσκολο να αφιερωσω χρονο σε κατι τετοιο τωρα.
Η ενταση μαλλον ειναι μεγαλη γιατι κανενα τσαι δεν με βοηθησε και atarax πηρα 100mg και δεν εκαναν τιποτα.
Απο τον ψυχιατρο που με παρακολουθει κατα καιρους ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη, παντως σε ευχαριστω πολυ elirene :).

----------


## curtains

Γνωριζει κάποιος αν για τα stilnox χρειαζεται ιατρική συνταγη;

----------


## γιώτα2

χρειάζεται σίγουρα ιατρική συνταγή

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

καλησπέρα αγαπητή όλγα...ακριβώς το ίδιο με εσένα είχα πάθει πριν 2 χρόνια με την αυπνία.μου είχε κολλήσει στο μυαλό πως δεν θα μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ και δεν κοιμόμουν.είχα κλείσει και 7 ημέρες άυπνη τελείως .κούραση σωματική αλλά περισσότερο ψυχολογική.όλα αυτά λόγω της αγχώδης διαταραχής μου.εγώ εδω και 2 χρόνια παίρνω trittico το βραδυ μισό η\' ένα ανάλογα αν δεν μπορω να κοιμηθώ.μου έχει πει ο γιατρός πως δεν δημιουργεί εξάρτηση και προς το παρόν έχω βρει εκεί τη λύση.πάντως καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα πως αισθάνεσαι.καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## doctor

όταν ο οργανισμός χάνει το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης και \"κλωτσαει\" με το να μην μας αφήνει να κοιμηθούμε νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ μεγάλο καμπανάκι...και θέλει βαθιά λυση το πρόβλημα.Μέχρι πριν ένα μήνα νόμιζα πως \'ημουν απλά κουρασμένη μέχρι που μου διέγνωσαν αγχώδη διαταραχή και κατάθλιψη.είνια πάντως περίεργο πως χάνεται η ικανότητα αυτοθεραπείας.Η ομοιοπαθητική λέει πως όταν είμαστε πολύ άρρωστοι κοιμόμαστε ή τρώμε πολύ για να αναπληρώσουμε την χαμένη ενέργεια...

----------


## joy24

καλημέρα σας ,εχω διαβασει οσα γραψατε..απο παιδι δεν μπορουσα να κλεισω ματι..κοιμομουν γενικα κοντα στις 3-4 ωρες και παντα με ανησυχουσε αυτο..μεγαλωνοντας τωρα στις σπουδες το προβλημα εχει χειροτερεψει..δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω καθολου το βραδυ και πολλες φορες μενω αυπνη.ο υπνος μου γενικα ειναι απο 4-6 ωρες το πολυ..αυτο μ εχει προκαλεσει προβλημα στιην σχολη αλλα και στην καθημερινη ζωη μου..δεν μπορω να παω στα πρωινα μαθηματα ειτε γιατι ειμαι πολυ κουρασμενη,ειτε γιατι καταφερνω να κοιμηθω απο την υπερεντααη το πρωι.Δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω ,ειμαι αφηρημενη,διαρκως κουρασμενη με υπερενταση και εδω και λιγους μηνες εχω προβλημα με ημικρανιες.ο παθολογος μου μου εδωσε τα stilnox αλλα φοβαμε μην εθιστω σε αυτα..εχετε να προτεινετε εσεις κατι αλλο? Επισης εχω αλλεργεια στο γαλα και εχω αλλεργικο ασθμα,στις οδηγιες γραφουν οτι δεν πρεπει να χορηγειτε σε ατομα με ασθμα και με δυσανεξεια στην λακτοζη. μπορει να μου προκαλεσει προβλημα?μηπως εχετε να μου προτεινετε εσεις κατι αλλο?

----------

